# Sovereign 18hp hydro - deck won't lower



## river_runner (May 5, 2014)

First an intro - New to the forum from Western Mass.

I was given this mower and found the operators manual online. 

When I use the hydraulic lift lever to lower the deck nothing happens. No noise, movement, nothing. Looking at it I can see that the lever engages a plunger up or down. Any tips on how to start problem solving? Check fluids? 

Is there a way to manually lower the deck so I can at least mow. I see it is held up by a cable.

Thanks!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Does the tractor move? It uses the hydro fluid to operate the ram. If you just want to get started mowing, Lift the mower by hand and block it up long enough to disconnect the lift cable from the mower provided there is room to still raise the mower. You are probably going to have to do that anyway so that you can remove the mower to get to the bottom of this issue.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I just read the answer else where. You have to have the clutch released. 

BTW, you should be made aware that you don't use the clutch/brake routinely with the sunstrand transmissions. Hold it in just for starting engine, release and then slowly move transmission control to reverse or forward as desired. There is no need to use clutch to stop normally however it can be used for panic stops. If you do use the clutch to stop tractor, move transmission control lever to neutral before releasing clutch again.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

If you don't have this already the manuals would be handy. 

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_100_2004_05_SV_SMA_LO.pdf

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_400_1207_03_SV_SMA_LO.pdf


----------



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

First off WELCOME to the forum !! Sorry I don't know any info other than what you have been given !!


----------



## river_runner (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. Looking forward to mowing (maybe the first time I ever said that) for the first time this weekend.


----------

